# Udder critique, please



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, all! Just for the heck of it, I thought I'd post pictures of my 2 year old ND's udder, for your opinions. This is her 2nd freshening; she's five weeks fresh, now. TIA!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Her udder is really globular! Love it! It's easier to tell when clipped but her front attachment looks very smooth! Would like to see a tighter suspensatory ligament! But all in all! Her teats seem a bit far apart but barely! She has a very nice rear arch and it's very high! Love it!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks! I've had her since she was two months old. It takes patience, to see how they turn out...FF udder is not fully developed...come two years, revelation! Her teats were not as far apart in her first year of milking; it's like the middle part got bigger. The foreudder does blend fairly smoothly. Now, if only her teats were a bit bigger! Her daughter's FF udder seems to improve on her ma's in width and suspension, but her teats touch her legs. Fix one thing, change another. *sigh*


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh yeah I know the feeling! Round and round! Fix one thing hurt another! I have a doe who had the ugliest udder you would ever have seen! And then the next year the most beautiful!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Lovely udder, really nice  Laney got what I would say down already.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you! This is the girl that I watched slouch around for two years with her rump in the air, chawing away on her cud like a teenager with a mouthful of bubblegum. It's like she's almost turning into a young lady, now! Still toes out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice looking udder. I would like to see more plumb, centered teats and a stronger medial. Maybe a tad higher and wider through the escutcheon. I like the shape, size, and teat length.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks! More centered would be nice, but functionally speaking, making them a little bigger around, would be the thing I'd change first!


----------

